# Cooper is a Champion!



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!! That is so exciting


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

What a beautiful dog. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Way to go!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations... owner handler?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome boy.


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well done. Congrats!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's congratulations, he's a stunning boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Huge Congratulations!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

This is such fantastic news. A huge congratulations for a very well-deserved title!

You have a beautiful boy!


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Congratulations!!

Jennifer


----------

